# Corea del Norte: el país de la felicidad fingida



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Este thread fue creado por *Dr. Nick* un forista de Inglaterra que vive en Kyoto, Japón, simplemente imperdible, si quieren conocer mas sobre Pyongyang, una de las ciudades con el menor flujo turístico mundial, si tuvieron dudas sobre Corea del Norte o simplemente quieren saber como es vivir en una ciudad sin expresión urbana este thread es la mejor opción. *(Yo personalmente recomiendo leer todos los comentarios, aparte del hecho que me costo mucho tiempo traducirlos, es bueno porque así se enteran mas al detalle de cómo es el país y aprenderán de que tras ese aspecto limpio y ordenado se esconde una realidad deprimente).*

Debo mencionar que yo agregué un par de detalles curiosos que leí de otras personas que también visitaron Corea del Norte, espero que disfruten el thread  

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estas fotos fueron tomadas durante el feriado dorado en DPRK – The Democratic People’s Republic of Korea (La Republica Democrática de la Gente Coreana). Mis viajes alrededor del mundo los hago con una maleta en la espalda, Pero como el viaje de manera independiente en DPRK esta prohibido, La única manera de entrar al país es con un grupo turístico el cual esta organizado con el mismo gobierno. Yo programe el viaje a través de Koryo Tours (compañía Británica en Beijing; en el enlace Koryo Tours hay mas detalles) y fui a Corea del Norte con otros 30 turistas, todos coincidían en que este era el viaje de sus vidas. Descrito como ‘un parque de diversiones Estalinista’ (en the Lonely Planet) -_aja! la misma empresa que nos hizo el tan detestado reportaje sobre Lima_- la DPRK puede ser una experiencia completamente bizarra, recomendable solo si tu:

*a)* Andas buscando un lugar de lo mas extraño para agregar a tu lista de países que llegaste a conocer. 
*b)* Si quieres ver como la USSR (o la misma China o cualquier otra nación del bloque del este) lucia hace 20-30 años atrás antes de sucumbir ante la necesidad de un mercado global.
*c)* Si quieres experimentar un viaje a un país consumido por el llamado "culto a la persona" (por lo que se, Cuba y Turkmenistán son los otros dos únicos ejemplos de esto).
*d)* Deseas cuestionarte la triste realidad de un país, sin tener que exponerte a sustancias alucinógenas.

A diferencia de otros threads que he hecho en SkyscraperCities donde dividía las fotos por categorías, he hecho este thread en orden cronológico y presentando conjuntamente lo que hacíamos cada día durante el tour. He incluido comentarios con las fotos, de antemano me disculpo por tanta información que pondré a disposición - Me deslumbro encontrar tanta info. sobre un país del que antes no sabia nada, por eso me di el tiempo de comentar al detalle todo lo que viví y vi. A pesar de que recomiendo leer la información que pongo, si te molesta leer tanto, entonces bienvenido sea el dicho "una imagen vale mas que mil palabras".

*Antes de empezar, ciertos puntos a aclarar:*- Turistas Norte-americanos no son bienvenidos, el resto de países son en su mayoria muy bien atendidos.
- Prohibido caminar solo por las calles, siempre vas a ir con un guía.
- En Pyongyang no se ven animales domésticos, ni aves (según dicen las aves fueron exterminadas en la ciudad para evitar que dejen sus heces en los monumentos a los lideres políticos).
- Es mas recomendable ir en tren que en avión, después entenderán el porque.
- Esta prohibido armar escándalo en la vía publica, esto amerita sanciones (como que te expulsen del país).


*Primer Día*








001
El mapa de DPRK aparecen las ciudades que visite: Sinuiju, Pyongyang (la capital), Kaesong y Panmunjeom. Dandong, mi lugar de salida en China, es en la frontera con Sinuiju pero no se muestra allí.









002
Imitando a Mao en la ciudad China fronteriza, Dandong a las 7 a.m. Sin lugar a dudas lo mejor de un viaje es la anticipación antes de llegar al destino; En este caso yo moría de ganas por visitar Corea del Norte desde Septiembre del 2003 cuando visite Corea del Sur y quede fascinado por la historia del país. Teniendo la impresión (como creo que la mayoría de gente, especialmente en Japón) de que era imposible conocer la DPRK, Yo estaba naturalmente intrigado cuando escuche de Koryo Tours en una guía turística de Lonely Planet. Finalmente, después de siete meses de espera (se puede organizar mas rápido, pero yo demore por cuestiones de trabajo y alguno que otro inconveniente con la visa), el viaje de 24 horas por tren desde Beijing a Pyongyang estaba listo. Cuando estas viajando a uno de los países menos visitados en el mundo y uno de los últimos bastiones del comunismo mas estricto no sabes que esperar (excepto que va a ser una experiencia inusual) definitivamente la mejor manera de alimentar la anticipación.









003
Pocos Nor-coreanos están permitidos de movilizarse libremente afuera de la ciudad y aun muchísimos menos viajar fuera del país. Aquellos afortunados Nor-coreanos que pueden visitar China, siempre tienen un ejemplo de la superioridad tecnología y económica de su vecino en una rampa de acceso por el puente Yalu en Dandong.









004
Cruzando en puente Yalu en Dandong para entrar a la ciudad fronteriza de Sinuiju, Se puede llegar a ver la parte China del antiguo puente que sobrevivió (La parte Nor-coreana del puente fue destruida por las bombas durante la guerra en Corea). Al llegar a Sinuiju te encuentras con un estándar de vida que se ha mantenido virtualmente sin cambios durante décadas y un adelanto de lo que encontraras por todos lados durante el viaje - carros jalados por animales, calles con baches, edificios en pésimo estado y estatuas del Gran Líder, Kim Il-Sung. 

Poco después de cruzar Sinuiju llegamos a Ryongdong, la desconocida ciudad que hizo noticia (mira las fotos en BBC News) unos días antes pasamos cuando había sido destruida por una gran explosión un tren lleno de gasolina. De mas esta decir que el lugar estaba hecho un desastre, completamente devastado

Uno se arriesga a ser deportado si te pescan tomando fotos desde el tren, así que desafortunadamente no tengo fotos de lo que probablemente es la manera de vivir mas común en DPRK (o quizás la manera de vivir menos manipulada por el gobierno.)









005
A una hora de llegar a Pyongyang se puede ver la cima del Hotel Ryugyong dominado el skyline. Cuando uno esta cerca es difícil no impresionarse con la rareza de esta construcción de105-pisos, la cual no esta terminada y que no permiten fotografiar de cerca (algunos lo logran pero es muy difícil), porque de lejos parece que aun esta en construcción lo cual hace ver a Corea del Norte como prospera (propaganda comunista). El edificio que parece sacado de Las Vegas, inicio su construcción en 1987. Aun así, el trabajo se detuvo en 1992 porque el gobierno se quedo sin dinero para terminar el interior y los acabados, habiendo ya gastado mas de 750 millones de dólares (2% del GDP Nor-Coreano). Con 3000 habitaciones y 7(!) restaurantes giratorios en la cima del mismo, hubiera sido el hotel mas alto del mundo de haber sido terminado, pero ahora queda como un triste símbolo del fallido comunismo. En este enlace Emporis.com mas info sobre el hotel.









006
Hora punta en Pyongyang -Lima es un verdadero monstruo en comparación- La vista del hotel (Pyongyang Koryo) a la calle Changwang, una de las principales en la ciudad. El uso de carros privados no es parte del ideal comunista, combinado con la falta de combustible por las reformas económicas, resulta en una increíble falta de trafico en las calles. Véase la Torre del ideal Juche a la distancia y la "policía de transito" parada en el centro del circulo blanco en medio de la intersección (como no hay señales de transito en Corea del Norte -porque son caras de mantener- se ponen "policías de transito" para organizar el "trafico" de la ciudad).
Desafortunadamente no pude conseguir tomas del Pyongyang Koryo, pero es un edificio bastante llamativo. En este enlace MPK Holdings.com y Emporis.com hay imágenes del mismo.









007
Miss Li, una de nuestras guías turísticas, vistiendo un _hanbok_ (el traje tradicional usado en la península Coreana). Nosotros fuimos su primer grupo turístico de un "bautismo de fuego" para ver a un grupo de espiritistas, no nos permitieron saludarlos ni tomar fotos al interior.









008
La bandera Nor-Coreana (x20), para los que no sepan como es. Diseño atractivo a mi parecer.









009
En frente de las estatuas del área Mansudae, una de las muchas que vimos en el viaje.









010
Foto de la fuente.









011
Propaganda comunista en la plaza Kim Il-Sung.









012
La Gran casa de estudio de la gente (vista desde el área Mansudae), una grandiosa librería de 10 pisos (construida en 1982, aunque tenga un aspecto mas antiguo) la cual alberga mas de 30 millones de libros, incluyendo miles que se dice fueron escritos por Kim Il-Sung y Kim Jong-Il. 









013
La Gran casa de estudio de la gente, vista desde la plaza FIM Il-Sung.









014
El arco del triunfo. Se ve muy similar a la de Paris, como otra copia Nor-Coreana, es mas grande que la original Francesa (por mas de 3 m). También, usando en principio de los Nor-Coreanos muchos ladrillos fueron usados, Distancias y medidas tienen significado simbólico. La guía nos dijo muchos ejemplos como ese para recordar el Arco del Triunfo, pero estoy seguro que el mas claro son las flores que adornan el arco y representan el numero de años que Kim Il-Sung vivió durante la construcción.... U algo así. 









015
Con la guía en frente del Arco del Triunfo. Vean los fanáticos del Manchester apareciendo en la foto. El ajo se usa vagamente en la cocina Japonesa axial que siempre es un shock cuando pruebo la comida de otro país Asiático en donde se encuentra el condimento. Esta mujer definitivamente comió _kimchi_ (Plato nacional Coreano, hecho de lechuga China fermentada, ajo, pimiento y chile) de desayuno. 









016
Cualquier intento por entender la cultura, sociedad e historia moderna de Corea del Norte (post-World War II) se debe ver a través del culto a Kim Il-Sung, mas conocido como ‘El Gran Líder’, quien gobernó durante 1948-1994. Al igual que Stalin y Mao Zedong, Kim Il-Sung fue respetado con gran reverencia, tras su muerte fue precedido por su hijo (Kim Jong-Il, ‘El Querido Líder’) en una contradicción sin precedentes a los ideales comunistas, así que con mas de media centuria de propaganda "lava-cerebro" (la cual su hijo obviamente continua) ha logrado un estado de Semi-Dios. En el enlace Rotten.com (de todos los disponibles) hay muy buena información sobre el tema.









017
Murales describiendo la vida del Gran Líder pueden ser encontrados por todo Nor-Corea. Si mas no me equivoco este lo muestra a la edad de 13 años empezando la guerra contra los Japoneses que invadieron las áreas Coreanas, a quienes el (según los libros de historia Nor-Coreana) lograría eventualmente sacar por si mismo.









018
‘Siempre mira a la derecha e izquierda antes de cruzar’ - eso nos enseñan desde niños. a.C. los niños cruzan la gran intersección de 6 carriles que da Palacio de Kumsusan sin mayor problema... como si alguien los fuese a chocar. (Corea del Norte tiene el nivel de accidentes de transito mas bajo del mundo, es bastante obvio el porque).









019
Palacio Kumsusan, el mausoleo donde descansan los restos de Kim Il-Sung. Uno tiene que evitar tomar fotos a los ciudadanos ya que muchos están visiblemente susceptibles tras ver el cuerpo preservado del Gran Líder y no están con ganas de un pose feliz para los turistas.









020
El Gran Monumento de Mansudae, un estatua de 20 metros de alto de Kim Il-Sung construida para conmemorar el cumpleaños numero 60 del Gran Líder en 1972. El mosaico en la pared del Museo Revolucionario de Corea al fondo muestra la montaña Paektu, la mas alta en Corea y lugar sagrado de la revolución la cual simboliza "el antiguo y siempre revolucionario espíritu de la gente Coreana" aparentemente...









021
El Gran Monumento de Mansuade esta acompañado un gran monumento mostrando la lucha revolucionaria en los dos lados de la bandera roja de 23x5, en su conjunto hay 228 estatuas de imágenes revolucionarias entre ellas se incluyen a granjeros, trabajadores y soldados..









022
Los revolucionarios en una toma cercana del lado izquierdo del memorial.









023
Junto a los revolucionarios en una toma cercana









024
Es muy interesante revisar los memoriales de cerca porque se encuentran detalles sorprendentes. Aquí los Nor-Coreanos pisan una bandera Americana y un casco Americano con un hueco dejado por una bala en el suelo.









025
‘Bang bang, muere!’









026
Junto al Gran Líder. Uno debe asegurarse que las fotos tomados solo sean en frente de la estatua y que la misma aparezca de cuerpo completo, de lo contrario se considera como una ofensa, Nuestro guía chequeaba la cámara digital para asegurarse de que la toma fuera correcta.









027
Cientos visitan la estatua para rendirle homenaje a diario.









028
Tras rendir el homenaje respectivo dejando un ramo de flores, tienes que hacer una venia, nosotros tuvimos que hacerlo también por varios minutos antes de poder tomar las fotos.









029
La estatua de Chollima, puesta en 1961. Chollima, el Pegaso Coreano, simboliza la velocidad con la que Corea del Norte se reconstruyo tras la guerra Coreana. Todo el crecimiento ya estancado fue logrado con la ayuda de China y la ex-URSS.









030
La Torre del Ideal Juche. Según ‘The People’s Korea’, una pagina Web dedicada a los extranjeros (ya que los Nor-Coreanos obviamente no tienen acceso al Internet) que funciona pagada por el gobierno:

'En 1982, por motivo del cumpleaños numero 70 del Presidente Kim Il-Sung, la Torre del Ideal Juche fue erigida en corazón de la ciudad, Pyongyang, Hecha de granito blanco, fue diseñada con la tradición constructiva Coreana y ejecutada en un gran y agraciado estilo moderno de arte formativo.

El cuerpo de 150 metros de la torre simboliza las contribuciones ideológicas del Gran Líder Kim Il-Sung copado por una antorcha de 20 metros de alto que son el símbolo de los rayos de Juche, en frente se ve un trío de trabajadores de aproximadamente 30 metros de alto, que simboliza el "Grupo Trabajador".

Cuando llegamos a la Torre Juche el sol ya se estaba poniendo y la torre había cerrado, lo que dejo a todo el mundo en el tour intrigado porque habíamos recorrido la ciudad en un orden completamente ilógico, cubriendo distancias innecesarias entre cada locación (algo que después de pensar intriga mas ya que Pyongyang es una ciudad extremadamente compacta y la mayoría de puntos turísticos se ven desde un lugar al otro), era muy común volver al mismo lugar mas de dos veces y frecuentemente estar en lugares por largos periodos en locaciones mundanas, mientras en que en los lugares realmente interesantes estábamos muy poco tiempo.

Uno puede concluir en atribuir esto al hecho de que el país comunista no tiene experiencia alguna en cuanto a la industria turística, ya que no saben satisfacer al extranjero (O para tal caso "exprimirnos", porque nos negaban la oportunidad de gastar dinero en comida o tragos -muchas cosas eran gratis- a pesar de nuestro deseo de pagar por ellas) pero me gusto mas contribuir a la idea de conspiración de tenían algunos turistas del porque nos mantenían en algunos lugares por tanto tiempo.

De tal manera, la mayoría de turistas en Pyongyang estaba de acuerdo en que la experiencia se siente como la película de Jim Carrey "The Truman Show" porque empiezas a sospechar de que la gente que ves en la calle feliz y sonriente se apura para llegar al siguiente punto que tu vas a conocer (Algo muy curioso es que muchos edificios en Pyongyang son elefantes blancos construidos por el gobierno, edificios que solo tienen el exterior terminado pero por dentro nada como si se tratase de una caja vacía), muchos turistas en el grupo sospecharon que nuestra interacción con los ciudadanos durante las celebraciones de Mayo fueron actuadas, aunque a mi me parece que no.









031
‘Llévame con tu Líder’. El futurístico estadio que mas parece un OVNI en Rungnado, puede albergar a 150,000 personas, muchos estadios es Pyongyang fueron construidos para aplicar a ser sede de las olimpiadas pero tratándose de ser un país comunista las chances eran nulas, ahora muchos estadios están de adorno ya que no se usan por falta de mantenimiento.









032
Parte del Kim Il-Sung estadio con capacidad para 100,000 personas (se puede ver el retrato del gran Líder en el techo), con el skyline falso de Pyongyang. Después de las calles desérticas y la arquitectura épica junto a los muchos monumentos en la ciudad, una de las mas distintivas características de Pyongyang (Y la mayoría de lugares que visite en DPRK) es la abstinencia de algún signo del mundo exterior (los ciudadanos no podrían ni podrian ubicar Brasil o Francia en un mapa sin nombres) *-Perú menos... :bash: -* al igual que cualquier signo de propaganda.









033
Pero la falta de imágenes publicitarias es compensada por la propaganda comunista de dominante ideología. Sumada a las fotos de Kim Il-Sung, las propagandas comunistas usualmente muestran la unión de la gente, la fuerza de la milicia o imágenes en la que se aplasta cual insecto al enemigo Nor-Coreano: USA.









034









035
Los turistas Americanos tienen prohibido el ingreso a Corea del Norte, y no cabe duda en eso gracias a todos los carteles que atribuyen a los Americanos ser una sarta de "Imperialistas".









036
Espectáculo frente a la antigua entrada Sureña en el Parque de la montaña Daesong en el Día de Mayo. Como la celebración Japonesa _Ohanami_, las celebraciones de Mayo en DPRK son simplemente pasear en el parque, comer en un picnic familiar y embriagarse - en este caso la mayoría lo hace con _soju_ (licor de arroz) el cual es similar al _shōchū_ en Japón. 









037
Antiguo tejado en el parque Moran Bong. Templos y Edificio tradicionales en la Corea peninsular son diferentes a los de Japón en el uso de colores y detalles mas finos en la decoración.









038
‘Que sucede?’ Aqui estoy esforzándome tratando de participar en un baile tradicional. Nunca en mi vida me sentí tan tonto a la hora de bailar.









039
Yo con algunos niños Nor-Coreanos en el parque Daesong.









040
Veteranos de la guerra. Vean los pequeños Kim Il-Sung pines que todos los adultos deben usar en el lado izquierdo de sus pechos cuando están en publico, de perderlo las personas sufren graves consecuencias (la cárcel es el castigo mas común).









041
El Gran Teatro de Pyongyang cerca al puente Rungna. A pesar de Pyongyang se veía mucho mas despejada que Beijing en términos de polución (al igual que limpieza publica) el día estuvo tan caluroso que todas las tomas salían así, como se aprecia en esta. Que tormento fue ese día para mi, ya parecía un camarón debido al calor.









042
Tras el exhausto baile, era tiempo de un crucero por el río cerca a la Torre del Ideal Juche en el río Taedong, el cual corre por la ciudad. Véase la fuente en el fondo, una de las dos de Taedong la cual aparentemente es la expulsión de agua mas alta del mundo.









043
Aquí con unos amigos Holandeses frente a la Torre del Ideal Juche. En mi mano izquierda una botella de la cerveza local (asquerosa) y en mi mano derecha un shot de licor hecho con arroz y bilis de oso..... aun así, sabia mejor que la cerveza.









044
En Japón, existe una obsesión con la cocina de tal modo que la misma es vista a través de unos platos, exquisitamente presentados la cual es denominada por los extranjeros como "porno-comida" he aquí una especie de sopa Coreana llamada _bulgogi _ para el beneplácito de aquellos que disfrutan ver un plato bien servido como en Japón. 









045
Después de un agitado día de ver monumentos por doquier es hora de relajarse en "The Egyptian Palace", como lo denomino un turista en el grupo, simultáneamente el mejor y peor disco en Pyongyang -- el mejor porque es el único en la ciudad (y definitivamente en el país) y el peor porque sin lugar a dudas es el peor en el mundo, una descripción de porque el peor, primero la disco es solo para extranjeros y los Nor-Coreanos no pueden ingresar a ella (solo los que trabajan en esa área del hotel), es el único lugar en el país en donde escucharas con un poco de suerte al menos 3 canciones occidentales (el resto es música Nor-Coreana que alimenta el ideal comunista: alabando al Gran Líder o mencionando lo bueno que es trabajar en equipo), las canciones de occidente son bastante pasadas, desde los clásicos "Boys Dont Cry" y "Walking On Sunshine" hasta el último hit en la pista de baile Nor-Coreana: "Maria" de Ricky Martin y "Baby One More Time" de Britney Spears. Casi siempre la disco para vacía, salvo contadas ocasiones cuando grupos de turistas jóvenes se pegan la bomba y bailan a su regalada gana toda la noche canciones que mayormente no logran entender.

Localizado en el sótano del hotel, tiene ciertas facilidades para los turistas mayormente Chinos, como la ya mencionada disco, un bar-karaoke, un burdel y un casino.

*Segundo Día*









046
La flota de buses llevando a turistas Chinos al DMZ (la siglas de la zona desmilitarizada de 4 kilómetros que separa Corea del Norte de Corea del Sur) la carretera de Pyongyang a Panmunjom siempre desértica.









047
El ultimo signo en la ultima salida de la carretera dice "Seoul 70 Km.". De todos modos no hay forma de completar el viaje hasta Seoul por la custodia militar.









048
Nuestro guía en DMZ. Probablemente se llama Kim o Li, como la mayoría en la península Coreana.









049
Dentro de la construcción donde se firmo el tratado que dio fin a la guerra Coreana. En realidad, se han realizado un total de 1.976 reuniones durante los últimos dos años y 19 días (cuando la foto fue tomada) antes del acuerdo de paz firmado entre las Naciones Unidas, Nor-Corea y China el 27 de Julio de 1953. La primera mesa fue la Nor-Coreana y la segunda fue la Sur-Coreana, ahora son solo usadas para los visitantes en Corea del Norte.









050
En la mesa del Sur se encuentran los documentos originales sobre la mesa, una bandera nueva de las Naciones Unidas y la bandera original usada en las negociaciones. No se si será cierto, pero me dijeron que el motivo por el cual la bandera original esta en tan deplorable estado, era porque los soldados Nor-Coreanos la usaban para limpiarse las narices cuando no habían Americanos cerca... eso explicaría la decoloración. 









051
A la denominada "Hacha del asesinato de Panmunjon" dos soldados Americanos trataron de tumbar un árbol que obstaculizaba la vista de una torre de control, fueron asesinados por soldados Nor-Coreanos el 18 de Agosto de 1976 (La fotos se pueden encontrar en este enlace Life In Korea.com). Esta es la hacha que se uso, ahora expuesta orgullosamente en el museo junto al edificio original del tratado de paz, desde aquel día, los guardias tienen prohibido cruzar al área del opositor.









052
La firma de Kim Il-Sung mostrada en el edificio Panmungak, el edificio principal de seguridad Nor-Coreana.









053
Una imagen icónica el edificio de las naciones unidas patrullando y monitoreando ambos bandos, el edificio en el centro es la casa de la libertad, a su derecha la casa de la paz.









054
La pequeña demarcación de concreto en el suelo pasa desapercibida, la cual separa a los soldados (véase los de verde al fondo, resguardan el edificio de las Naciones Unidas), aquí se ve una historia tan compleja y problemática que en la actualidad este es el punto fronterizo mayor resguardado del mundo. Aunque parezca una escena pacifica, cualquier intento por cruzar la demarcación terminaría en disparos.









055
Dentro del edificio principal de las Naciones Unidas en donde aun se dan continuamente las negociaciones tras el fin de la guerra Coreana. Técnicamente estoy parado en el lado Sur-Coreano. A diferencia de mis fotos de Panmunjon en Corea del Sur donde los guardias lucían como estatuas de cera a causa de sus poses estáticas de Taekwondo para intimidar al bando Nor-Coreano, aquí yo luzco como un objeto inanimado también, y atribuyo eso a que el guardia había aplaudido para hacerme notar de que mi cámara no podía usar el flash dentro de la habitación (los guardias solo aplauden y hacen señas a los turistas, no les hablan para hacerlo menos intimidante). 









056
A pesar de la seriedad de los guardias en el lugar, es imposible dejar de hacer una señal de paz.









057
Una ultima toma…









058
No conseguí una mejor toma de esta tradicional torre de observación turística cuando visite el lado Sur-Coreano, ya que no me permitían movilizarme tan lejos, pero aquí esta visto desde el lado norte.









059
Detrás de la Casa de Paz, se logra ver Gijeong-dong, conocida en USA como la villa propaganda. Localizada a 1.8 Km. de la ciudad Sur-Coreana Daesong-dong, La Villa de la Libertad, es hogar de 226 granjeros fue construida en el área norte de DMZ para mera publicidad comunista y en realidad es solo hogar de soldados, es curioso recalcar que las luces están prendidas durante el día y se apagan todos los días a la misma hora, para engañar a los Americanos y también por ser el lugar donde se encuentra el asta mas alta del mundo (160 metros, con la bandera Nor-Coreana de 30 metros de largo).









060
Esta es la real villa donde viven los granjeros Nor-Coreanos cerca al área desmilitarizada. Localizada mas al norte de la villa falsa tras una serie de líneas de defensa (incluyendo cercos eléctricos, tanques y campos minados), la villa real esta en pésimo estado comparada con su similar falsa, la cual es limpiada constantemente y decorada cada cierto tiempo.









061
Junto al Coronel quien nos hablo del “Muro Coreano”. Ambos bandos tienen una amplia línea de defensa para contrarrestar ataques, pero en el lado sur de la zona desmilitarizada existe una barrera anti-tanques de 3 metros de alto la cual aparentemente recorre los 248 Km. de la división. Tras la caída del muro de Berlín en 1989 la DPRK ha estado protestando por la existencia de esta barrera anti-tanques, la cual según ellos fue construida por los Americanos para dividir permanentemente a Corea. Desafortunadamente el día estaba muy nublado por lo que no llegamos a ver la famosa barrera, pero fue divertido pasar por entre tanques y fosos camuflados para llegar a la torre de observación.









062
Mmmm. Mas ‘porno comida’, esta vez fue el _sinsollo_, caldo Coreano cocinado en la mesa al mismo estilo de los platos Japoneses como _shabu shabu_ o _nabe_ pero en un plato individual en vez de uno comunal. La selección de pequeños platos puede ser añadida al caldo o consumirlas por separado, dependiendo en su preferencia. 









063
El Museo de Koryo en Kaesong, donde se encuentran artefactos históricos desde la era Koryo (AD. 918-1392). La dinastía Koryo fue la única en comandar la península, la cual no tenia grandes lazos con los países vecinos, por eso esta era naturalmente se enfocaba en el interés Nor-Coreano.









064
Otra vista del Museo.









065
Esta aparentemente pintura “ancestral” en el Museo de Koryo luce sospechosamente como los murales comunistas que se encuentran por todos lados en Nor-Corea. No estoy siendo cínico…









066
The Korean Folk Hotel’s en Chanam-dong, Kaesong. El complejo hotelero consiste actualmente de 19 casas tradicionales de un piso, las cuales datan desde 1900, las mismas que fueron abiertas para el uso turístico en 1989. 









067
Las casas antiguas en The Korean Folk Hotel’s tienen como distintivo el cemente blanco encontrado también en la construcción de puentes tradicionales en la península Coreana.









068
Los tejados de estas antiguas casas son similares a las Japonesas en cuanto a estilo, con la diferencia de que se usan cerámicos menos brillantes, tienen cemento blanco en las juntas y usan chimeneas para el _ondol_ (sistema de calentamiento en el subsuelo típico de la península Coreana).


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

*Tercer Día*









069
Quizás ‘El Líder Sonriente’ hubiera sido un mejor nombre para Kim Il-Sung en vez de ‘El Gran Líder’.









070
En frente del lugar de nacimiento del ‘Gran Líder’ en Mangyeongdae, la ‘cuna de la revolución’. Supuestamente el vivió su infancia aquí, obviamente es una replica del original y también te hace cuestionar la autenticidad del lugar teniendo en cuenta que siempre se narran diferentes historias de otros lugares ligados a su vida (presumiblemente para darle mas interés a las mismas noticias de todos los días, en los diarios, radios y televisión Nor-Coreana). 









071
Con toda la “importancia histórica” en las locaciones donde vivió Kim Il-Sung, siempre se ven a diario masas que van a rendirle respetos. A la distancia un batallón.









072
‘Todos a bordo!’ En nuestro bus turístico, completo con un reproductor de video Betamax de Sony y mini arañas. Ese día los guías turísticos decidieron poner un video de peleas entre animales siendo mutilados para nuestro entretenimiento, pero luego fueron obligados (a pesar de su descontento) a apagar la televisión a los 10 minutos debido a las quejas del grupo turístico. Para mi decepción, nunca llegue a saber si el antílope logro vencer a los 10 tigres que le rodeaban…









073
Otro de nuestros guías turísticos, Mr. Li, estaba complacido de mostrarnos la tecnología de punta que usa el sistema de trenes subterráneos en Pyongyang. Presiona el botón de la estación debajo y presto, es la locación en el mapa indicada por una luz!









074
El maravilloso interior de la Estación Puhung.









075
Los trenes subterráneos de Pyongyang fueron comprados a la Alemania del Este en 1980 y quizás tengan los únicos ejemplos de graffiti en el país, donde los Alemanes del Este grabaron sus nombres en todas las ventanas.









076
Pilares de mármol y el tren subterráneo en la Estación Yonggwang.









077
El subterráneo mas profundo del mundo a mas de 100 metros bajo tierra, el metro de Pyongyang también funciona como un masivo escudo en caso de ataques. También es quizás el único metro que no posee ningún tipo de propaganda, ni en las entradas, ni las escaleras, ni dentro del mismo subterráneo (claro a excepción de las fotos de Kim Il-Sung y Kim Jong-Il).









078
Ningún lugar estaría completo sin alguna imagen de Kim Il-Sung. Aquí el sonriendo junto a un grupo de trabajadores para el bien de la nación.









079
Un chica del metro frente al mural de 24mx4m llamado “Una mañana de innovaciones” en la Estación Puhung. Si las mujeres mas atractivas se convierten en guías turísticas y las que lucen regularmente bien se convierten en policías de transito, no sé como califican a las chicas que se convierten en personal del metro.









080
Un agradable mensaje ideológico a la salida de la Estación Yonggwang.









081
Escena urbana en una calle de Pyongyang saliendo de la Estación Yonggwang. Los tranvías están calificados con estrellas para indicar cuantos kilómetros han viajado sin llegar a chocar, la mayoría tiene 8 estrellas de 10, aunque llegue a ver uno que no tenia ninguna estrella. 









082
La calle Changwang, donde esta ubicado nuestro hotel, esta calle es también conocida como “la calle de los restaurantes”, esta área lleva la idea de un mall falso (lleno de cosas antiguas que nadie puede comprar) a un nuevo nivel en el campo culinario. Hay cerca de 10 restaurantes, todos muy bien iluminados, hasta las 10 de la noche cuando cierran, aparentemente los restaurantes no tienen menú, solo sirven lo que pueden cocinar en el momento (pero eso no es importante ya que el objetivo principal es mostrarle a los ciudadanos y a los turistas en especial, de que Corea del Norte es muy concurrida).









083
He aquí otra calle principal en Pyongyang, y aunque no lo parezca por la falta de carros, siendo las 6:15 p.m. ya es hora punta.









084
‘El norte es mas difícil.’ Había escuchado que hasta 1970, Corea del Norte tenia mas dinero que Corea del Sur (cuando rivalizaba con China y USSR, las cuales eran una constante fuente de financiamiento, al igual que un mercado seguro para las pésimas exportaciones de Corea del Norte) De todos modos en los 90, tras la caída del comunismo en China y la USSR se acepto la economía liberalizada, el dinero de Corea del Norte se acabo y la nación se vio sometida a continuas inundaciones, hambruna y el colapso de una economía que aun repercute en los ciudadanos.

Aquí se ve un fuerte contraste con Japón, la mas grande sociedad del consumo (donde nunca se llega a ver un carro de mas de 5 años de antigüedad en la calle*, y donde es mas barato comprar un aparato electrónico que mandar a arreglar los usados), Corea del Norte es una sociedad “reparadora”, donde nada es actualizado, repintado, reparado o renovado hasta que esta completamente deteriorado/roto o inservible. Aunque Pyongyang se puede comparar a Beijing en términos de limpieza y orden, no cabe duda en el hecho de la ciudad esta colapsando.

*Los carros Japoneses usados están entre las exportaciones de las que ellos se quieren deshacer continuamente (incluyendo bicicletas, refrigeradoras, microondas y televisiones) los cuales terminan en Corea del Norte y algunas ciudades pequeñas de China y Rusia ya que son catalogadas como inútiles por los Japoneses.









085
Uno de los primeros carteles publicitarios que aparece en Pyongyang, haciendo el debut como el primer cartel publicitario en la historia de Corea del Norte, la publicidad es de autos Fiat (modelos de los 90, que siendo usados se venden como nuevos), solo pueden ser adquiridos por empresas y no de manera privada, ya que el uso privado de un carro va contra los ideales comunistas.









086
El Puente Okryu, uno de los principales puentes en el río Taedong en Pyongyang.









087
En esta toma cercana del Puente Okryu se aprecia claramente el poco trafico en la zona.









088
El primer barco Americano capturado por fuerzas enemigas, desde que el USS Wake (PR-3) fue capturado por las fuerzas Japonesas en 1941, el USS Pueblo ha sido objeto de ataques por submarinos, aviones de guerra y barcos armados, aun así los Nor-Coreanos aclaman que fue capturado por un barco de su país. Como te imaginaras este barco es una especie de trofeo, pero lo mas interesante fue el hecho de que este barco fue capturado en la costa Este y trasladado hasta Pyongyang por tierra. En este enlace Wikipedia.org y USS Pueblo.org hay mas info.









089
Nuestra guía en el USS Pueblo, una de las muchas chicas en uniforme que hacen de Pyongyang una de los mejores destinos turísticos para los fanáticos del _cosplay_.









090
Tras ver el barco, el tour en el USS Pueblo concluye con un hilarante video condenando a los “Americanos Imperialistas” (el ingles del narrador pésimamente pronunciado sumado a un fingido acento ingles, hace del video una verdadera joya). 

La credibilidad del video se perdió tras las acusaciones del rol que tuvo América en la guerra de Corea del Norte y el pésimo arreglo de los testimonios a pro-ingles de la DPRK (con acento británico) que lo hacía sonar nada creíble, en el cual supuestamente los miembros de la tripulación muestran repudio hacia el gobierno de su país (USA), el cual es obviamente falso.










091
Tras la captura de USS Pueblo en Enero de 1968, las autoridades Nor-Coreanas forzaron a la tripulación a dar testimonios falsos de espionaje con los cuales insistieron en que el gobierno Americano se disculpara por actividades de espionaje, como se ve aquí.









092
Los turistas Nor-Coreanos esperan abordar el USS Pueblo para escuchar los crímenes cometidos por los Americanos. Fuera de la toma, cerca al grupo había un gran tumulto con nuestras pertenencias, donde se nos pidió que las dejáramos sin que haya alguien encargado de cuidarlas, luego nos dimos cuenta de lo respetuosa que es la sociedad Nor-Coreana (claro si por robar te pueden dar prisión de por vida o ser ejecutado, es un buen incentivo para portarse bien).









093
Nuestra guía para la visita en el Museo de la Revolución Coreana en frente de… adivina quien?









094
El Museo de la Revolución Coreana fue otra oportunidad de aprender forzosamente la historia de Corea. El primer día de nuestro viaje estuvo lleno de propaganda (en vez de tomar atención a la hedonística participación en la celebración del día de Mayo, donde nos llenamos con licor de arroz), mientras que el segundo viaje a Panmunjeon sorprendentemente no hubo ningún tipo de retórica política cuando estábamos tan cerca de Corea del Sur. Aun así el tercer día fuimos invadidos por la misma m*erda política.









095
Kim Il-Sung dando ordenes a los generales Nor-Coreanos durante la guerra Coreana, durante todo el tour tuvo que escuchar atentamente lecturas de propaganda disfrazada en literatura Nor-Coreana, nos pareció divertido encontrar excesivas referencias a las habilidades de Kim para guiar a “su” gente, también lo refieren como el guía en el campo de batalla. Todas estas referencias se le suman a sus características súper humanas incluyendo la capacidad de revisar que todo funcione a la perfección desde un grupo de baile hasta la industria pesada la cual resulto en “grandes” logros – de quien mas se podía esperar tan plausible logro, de los dos hombres que escribieron la mayoría de los libros en La Gran Casa de Estudio del Pueblo*. Yo supongo que aquí se aplica el dicho ‘ver para creer’, ya que es imposible imaginar argumentos tan absurdos sin poder ver las pruebas (en este caso los libros).

*La Gran Casa de Estudio del Pueblo casi nunca esta abierta para los turistas y cuando lo esta no te dejan ver los libros de Kim Il-Sung y Kim Jong-Il.









096
‘Gracias papa!’. El premio Internacional Kim Il-Sung consistente en un país lleno de pobreza y una capital de juguete en donde puedes hacer lo que se te antoje sin ser cuestionado por tus actos va para…. (tambores para añadir suspenso) su hijo! Kim Jong-Il. Quizás el premio a la sonrisa mas cursi del mundo hubiera sido mas apropiado.









097
La tienda de las estampillas en la calle de los restaurantes, fascinante inclusive para los no-filatelistas teniendo en cuenta que esta selección de estampillas están llenas de propaganda comunista.









098
Cada posible oportunidad es tomada por el gobierno para reforzar la dominante ideología comunista exponiéndosela a la gente durante toda su vida. Sumado a los medios controlados por el gobierno como la televisión, la radio y los periódicos, las estampillas son una ideal manera de llevar mensajes anti-Japoneses/Americanos, como lo muestran estos ejemplos. Desafortunadamente no se llega a apreciar muy bien, pero la estampilla del centro-derecho muestra a Richard Nixon (de cabeza) pero curiosamente se asemeja mas a George W Bush (a pesar de eso la imagen data de 1969) 









099
El primer ministro Japonés Junichiro Koizumi junto al líder Nor-Coreano Kim Jong-Il en el 2002. Yo quería ambas estampillas, pero la superior era mas barata y decidí que era mejor comprar esa sola. Cuando di mis 2 euros para pagar la estampilla de un 1.2 euro, no había suficiente cambio en sencillo en la caja así que me ofrecieron la estampilla de abajo por los 80 centavos que faltaban, aunque esta costaba el doble.

Este tipo de cambio en las compras hace de la industria del turismo en un país comunista como Corea del Norte muy ineficiente, no se encuentran preparados para saber como tomar el dinero de los turistas, cuando se les presenta la oportunidad Este tipo de inexperiencia (solo esperada en un país que aun no alcanza el capitalismo) se manifiesta también en la abstinencia de oportunidades para comprar una gaseosa o dulces en locaciones turísticas que visitamos. El mejor ejemplo que pude encontrar fue en el hotel, donde a falta de monedas el vuelto era dado con pequeños paquetes de chicle de menta). 









100
Los afiches de propaganda comunista son el mas popular souvenir.









101
Vista de Pyongyang desde el Palacio de los Niños, con el gran Teatro de Pyongyang. Solo películas Nor-Coreanas se muestran allí y como es de esperarse como los demás medios de comunicación, aquí el tema siempre debe ser el mismo, como trabajadores unidos por el bien de la nación, o la amenaza que representan los “Americanos Imperialistas” y la grandeza de Kim Il-Sung. 

Véase las grúas de construcción en el skyline; Llegue a ver bastantes grúas en la ciudad, pero siempre a la distancia, por eso no puedo decir si eran edificios en construcción, las grúas fueron dejadas adrede para dar la impresión de que Pyongyang es una ciudad prospera en continuo crecimiento o simplemente quedo así porque se acabo el dinero, me aferro mas a la ultima opción, ya que el caso es similar con el Hotel Ryungyong.









102
Estatua de Kim Il-Sung posando con escolares en las afueras del Palacio de los Niños. Quizás como resultado de la colonia Japonesa, hay un gran énfasis en actividades extra-curriculares en Corea del Norte (al igual que en la otras ex-colonias Japonesas de Corea del Sur y Taiwán) de tal manera que los niños mas talentosos se unen a un grupo selecto de niños, que ayudan a alimentar la maquina de la propaganda comunista. Muchos turistas son traídos aquí y nos hacen presenciar el espectáculo de niños músicos, artistas, escritores y la próxima generación de hackers la cual nos deleita con un gran baile, coreografiado a la perfección y lleno de rutinas acrobáticas.









103
Pato _bulgogi_ 'porno comida'. _Bulgogi_ que significa ‘carne de fuego’ y es conocida en Japón como _yaki niku_, o carne a la barbacoa en el mundo occidental. Envuelto en lechugas y remojado en una salsa que contiene sésamo, ajo, chile o pasta de habas, _bulgogi_ es una palto popular servido en toda la península Coreana (y también en Japón, pero sin la lechuga). El _bulgogi_ no estaba mal, y fue acompañado por una bebida alcohólica _soju_ (espíritus del arroz) que mareo a muchas a tal punto que se dio un lucha sumo entre turistas, por un lado Iain de Canadá y Lars de Suecia, lo cual llevo a que cayeran sobre las mesas, mientras los meseros sonreían nerviosamente. Al final de la cena, estaba seguro al igual que la mayoría de turistas, de que los meseros no tienen tan seguido la oportunidad de ver dos extranjeros semi-desnudos jugar a los sumos, mientras el resto lo celebra tomando cerveza.









104
A punto de tomar la asquerosa cerveza y el fatal _soju_.









105
Dos botellas de cerveza China barata sobraron del primer día de viaje a Pyongyang, Five Star All Malt Beer y Bull Beer. Una de mis ultimas impresiones de mi viaje a China fue que la cerveza al igual que el arroz eran servidas a la misma temperatura. El arroz según los Japoneses estaba helado y la cerveza caliente (inclusive para los estándares occidentales), así que tras poner a helar las cervezas descubrimos que había un excesivo uso de arroz para fermentarlas.









106
A pesar de que las cervezas se helaron, nunca las tomamos antes de ir al karaoke en el sótano del Hotel Koryo para la ultima ‘juerga’ en Pyongyang.









107
El interior del karaoke bar. En realidad habían cerca de 40 personas en el bar cuando tome la foto, para variar la pista de baile estaba vacía.









108
Algunas tomas de ultimo minuto para tratar de documentar cuan pasado de moda es el Hotel Koryo, Aquí esta el lounge de la suite, con el tipo de alfombra que ahora solo encuentras en la casa de tus abuelos. A pesar de la indeferencia hacia los Japoneses el Hotel Koryo estaba lleno de productos Japoneses: luces de National, elevadores y TVs de Hitachi, inodoros/tinas entre otros de Toto, etc.









109
El agradable comedor, notable la manera en la que están acomodadas las luces y las pinturas florales del Gran Líder y el Querido Líder, la _kimilsungia_ y la _kimjongilia_ variedades de orquídeas. Mas historia sobre el pétalo Nor-Coreano Hankooki.com 









110
Una toma del lobby en el hotel donde parece que me he topado con el mismo Kim Jong-Il curioseando en el área de souvenir, una pequeña área de su utopía comunista.









111
Mmmm, espejos… El segundo piso del lobby, donde se encuentra la tienda de libros, bares y mas espejos.









112
Otro mural mostrando la Montaña Paektu, lugar del nacimiento espiritual de la revolución.









113
Entretenimiento para los turistas extranjeros. En Japón el _pachinko_ es muy popular, similar al pinball, y lo único legal junto a las loterías y a los hipódromos ‘Western Hero’ _pachinkos_ (con dibujos al estilo Americano, bastante irónico en un hotel comunista) fueron la “sensación” cuando el Hotel Koryo se inauguro en 1985, pero ahora parece que ya nadie juega en esas maquinas (si alguna vez fueron usadas).









114
Un poco mas del casino.









115
La tienda de recuerdos en el hotel – lo mas cercano que experimentamos a un supermercado en Corea del Norte, aunque “tienda de la incomodidad” seria un nombre mas apropiado. En el típico ideal comunista de crear trabajo para todo el mundo, hacer una compra aquí, incluye a tres trabajadores: Primero eliges los objetos que deseas llevar de las vitrinas (los precios se muestran en Euros) y las lleva a la caja, donde la Chica 1 escribe un ticket para cada objeto. Llevas estos tickets a la Chica 2 en otra parte de la tienda, ella toma tus Euros, los transfiere a la moneda Nor-Coreana, el Won, te da el vuelto en la moneda que tenga disponible (usualmente Yen, Dólar o Euro, aunque es común recibir una mezcla de mas de una moneda) y escribe otro set de tickets para tus objetos. Buscas a la Chica 3 y cambias los Won y los tickets, por OTRO juego de tickets escrito a mano. Finalmente vuelves con la Chica 1 con los tickets, en donde ella te da los ítems que compraste. Transición total, 5 minutos y 15 segundos, dependiendo de cuantos clientes haya en el momento!.









116
Lo ‘ultimo’ en consumismo disponible para aquellos con dinero, esto es un ejemplo clásico de una tienda por departamentos en un ideal de propaganda comunista. Desafortunadamente nuestra guía turística nos dijo que no hubo tiempo suficiente para visitar la mas exclusiva (propaganda) tienda por departamentos en Pyongyang*, aun así por lo que he leído, esta tienda de souvenir ilustra los mismos sentimientos – mercancía inservible que nadie en la ciudad quiere o necesita porque no pueden pagarla, hace parecer que representa una especie de paraíso del consumidor.

*Yo llegue a ver una foto de esta tienda por departamentos, honestamente parece una tienda donde venden artículos de segunda mano, allí se exponen radios de ultima tecnología (con casetera), planchas de los 70 y lo ultimo un reproductor de mp3, de una marca surcoreana, según dicen la tienda es de adorno, los ciudadanos pueden ir a ver los objetos pero no podrían comprarlos, estos artefactos los compra el gobierno para dar la imagen de desarrollo.









117
Increíble! Me pregunto como así, alguien que este hospedado en un hotel 4 estrellas, necesitaría una lata Heinz de 6lb,70z/2.920kg llena de salsa de tomate, como la que esta frente mío. Al igual que la gran cantidad de medicina Rusa a la venta, Yo sospecho que fue sacada de un paquete de ayuda al país Nor-Coreano.

*Día Cuatro*









118
El Duty Free Shop en el aeropuerto de Pyongyang, otro lugar congelado en el tiempo.









119
Tras tratar de sobornar a los oficial del aeropuerto con cajetillas de Marlboro rojo, regañando tuve que pagar con el resto de dinero que me sobraba (ya que el resto se había convertido en un montón de chicles de menta) así finalmente sellaron mi pasaporte. Los oficiales Nor-Coreanos no suelen sellar los pasaportes de los extranjeros, increíble pero cierto, aparentemente por el prejuicio que sufren los turistas que visitan Corea del Norte, cuando van a la mayoría de países en otros lugares del mundo o quizás manteniendo un perfil bajo, la DPRK parece salir favorecida por otros países de donde provienen los turistas. Mi sello Nor-Coreano me costo varios problemas al llegar a Japón (los oficiales del aeropuerto inspeccionaron mis pertenencias) obviamente su actitud cambio radicalmente al saber que venia de Nor-Corea, sospechando que era un traficante de drogas* (como no iba a ser de otra manera, siendo un extranjero viajando por mi cuenta, algo malo estaré tratando de hacer) así que pensaron que era un traficante, o que llevaba algún tipo de bomba conmigo.

*Corea del Norte tiene grandes áreas donde se siembra el opio, el cual es vendido por el mismo gobierno a narco-traficantes para así poder mantener la deplorable ciudad y los lujos de Kim Jong-Il. 









120
Lo mas top de Air Koryo, un Ilyushin Il-62M Soviético de 30 años de antigüedad. Pidiendo a gritos una actualización (Monitores de TV o audífonos estaría bien), tiene características muy particulares como los asientos (que caen hacia atrás cuando los empujas demasiado) y encima en el compartimiento de maletas (que en realidad es un estante como en lo buses o trenes) de donde siempre el equipaje cae cuando el avión encuentra turbulencia. Me sentí aliviado cuando llegamos al aeropuerto de Beijing de donde tome la escala a Japón. Si quieren ver mas aviones de Air Koryo, el siguiente enlace es muy bueno. Airliners.net 









121
Afortunadamente no llegue a malograr este pintoresco recuerdo de mi aterradora experiencia con Air Koryo al depositar mis “desechos” en el, aun cuando comí un mal cocinado _bulgogi_ que me hizo anhelar mas la llegada a Beijing. Tras la intensidad del tour a Corea del Norte (fuera de cama entre 10 y 12 horas al día, caminando por las inmensas plazas de la capital) con todo lo vivido pasar el día en cama fue muy placentero.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Interesante el pais..aunque espero que algun dia deje de existir y la peninsula entera se unifique.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Yo quisiera llegar a conocer Corea del Norte antes de que se una con Corea del Sur, es extrañamente llamativo.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

wow ! , impresionante como vive la gente alla ! ,, obligados a vestir pins de kim il sung ! , esa ciudad pyongyang seria perfecta para una movie de terror !! ,, ese edificio forma de piramide hasta miedo me da ! , pero si ,,, me gustaria conocerla ! ,, como dice filter es extranamente llamativo !


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Uno de los mejores threads en la historia de Latinscrapers. Excelente trabajo causita!

Aver, Corea del Norte en verdad me da miedo, no me atrae mucho. Eso si, me da harta curiosidad saber mas sobre ese país...y me da mucha pena por los que tienen que vivir ahí...sin duda es uno de los países mas extraños del mundo. 

Eso si, Pyongyang me parece una ciudad sin vida, sin historia, sin pasado y sin futuro...una ciudad controlada al 100%...una ciudad que no sabe para donde va porque simplemente no va a ninguna parte...

Buenisimo aporte causita!


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

increible.......realmente increible


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Que tal diferencia con Seoul. Esa estacion de metro es muy peculiar, pero al menos tienen metro


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

guillermo said:


> *Que tal diferencia con Seoul*. Esa estacion de metro es muy peculiar, pero al menos tienen metro


Claro ps...Seoul tiene más de 10 millones de habitantes, mientras que Pyongyang solo 2.5 millones.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

corea del norte me parece muy interesante, muy buen thread filter


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

^^ Primera vez de ver las fotos turísticas de Corea del Norte.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

" En Pyongyang no se ven animales domésticos, ni aves (según dicen las aves fueron exterminadas en la ciudad para evitar que dejen sus heces en los monumentos a los lideres políticos)"


Asu mare que radicales son en ese pais , me da mucho miedo :runaway:


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Extremadamene interesante!!! Es uno de los mejores threads que he visto, que buen testimonio y que pena por la gente de Corea del Norte, ojalá caiga pronto ese régimen.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

EXCELENTE THREAD!!!!!! PARA CALIFICARLO COMO UNO DE LOS MEJORES DEL 2005

MUY BUEN TRABAJO FILTER


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

perupd said:


> Claro ps...Seoul tiene más de 10 millones de habitantes, mientras que Pyongyang solo 2.5 millones.


No me referia solo a ese aspecto... sino en general.


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Felicidad fingida desde el punto de vista occidental*

Debo aclarar que yo siempre he tendido màs hacia la derecha que hacia la izquierda (aunque con el pasar de los años me he vuelto màs bien "centrista") y NUNCA me agradaron los paìses comunistas ni totalitarios... 
Corea del Norte siempre estuvo en mi lista de "paìses no aceptables",pero hay que tomar en cuenta muchos puntos de vista antes de lanzarnos a emitir cualquier opiniòn :

Este Dr.Nick (el autor de las fotos y la experiencia en NorCorea),por lo visto no la pasò nadita mal... Por las fotos,se le nota bastante alegre,que ha recorrido mucho y que por lo visto,no ha tenido obstàculo alguno para tomar fotos a diestra y siniestra. Por las fotos se le vè en total independencia y no està supeditado a un "grupito de turismo forzado" y tiene al parecer amplia libertad de movimientos... Lo cual,por lo menos,de entrada,quiere decir que el extranjero no està "del todo controlado en sus movimientos y acciones". 
Por su vestimenta tampoco ha tenido problema alguno y todo indica que ha gozado de plena libertad,como si estuviera paseando por New York ò por Paris... 

El mèrito es que todo se vè limpio,ordenado,bien cuidado (casi todo),màs allà de las propagandas,todo por lo menos es agradable a la vista... Miedo ???... màs miedo me dà Lima cuando veìa sus basurales,sus mendigos,sus locos calatos,la gente pobre,sucia y malvestida,lo niños pirañitas teniendo sexo con menos de 10 años de edad y durmiendo en cualquier rincòn,prostitutas en cantidades industriales y desocupados en otras cantidades industriales,listos para ejercer de rateros.. Eso me dà miedo !!!... y sobretodo EL HAMBRE..el no saber si el dìa de mañana esa pobre gente se llevarà algo a la boca... Eso si dà miedo !!!!.. pero ver una ciudad muy bien cuidada,por màs que pueda tener una fèrrea vigilancia,no es para dar miedo...para censurarla si... pero miedo no inspira... Al final si de "fèrrea vigilancia" se trata,ya el Perù ha pasado por la ingrata experiencia de un Montesinos y su "Central de Inteligencia"..asì que no le vamos a la zaga a los norcoreanos !!!... 

Por otro lado,noto que la gente se embelesa por Cuba y sus bondades en materia de salud y cultura....pero comparar La Habana con Pyongyang,es como comparar la noche y el dìa... En La Habana se vè pobreza al por mayor...casas viejas,mal cuidadas,mal pintadas...sucias... gente apenas vestida... inquilinatos en hacinamiento.... y sin embargo,mucha gente queda deslumbrada por Cuba !!!!... sinceramente no lo entiendo !!!!... y "la fèrrea vigilancia" es igual ò peor que en NorCorea.... NINGÙN CUBANO PUEDE SALIR DE CUBA SIN PERMISO... y ya hemos presenciado numerosisimas muertes cuando se han arriesgado a huir en balsas hasta la Florida... 
No estoy defendiendo NorCorea ni pretendo que se le justifique su falta de libertad,pero por lo menos,a diferencia de Cuba,se vè todo limpio,ordenado,digamos que en medio de todo,visualmente todo es pasable... los jardines estupendos,el metro hermosisimo... Es cierto que eso no es suficiente para que se viva en libertad ni mucho menos felìz... pero ante ver todo limpio y ordenado y tener que ver basurales,casas a punto de derrumbarse,orinales en las esquinas,niños mendigos,locos calatos,desocupados que no les queda màs que robar billeteras y relojes a los transeùntes,prostitutas que dan làstima,jovencitas con 18 años de edad y ya cargando 3 ò 4 hijos.... hacinamiento,ratas,suciedad,etc,etc... no sè... creo que siempre uno desea por lo menos ver algo que sea placentero y en cuanto a eso,màs allà del grado de libertad,por lo menos NorCorea cumple en ofrecer un visual agradable. 
Dodi 

pd : Y pareciera que el Dr.Nick se quedò varios dias paseando por Corea del Norte,lo cual indica que nadita de miedo ni incomodidad sintiò durante su estadìa... hasta sus buenas cervezas estuvo libando !!!!...y quizàs "algunos humitos"....


----------



## Copihue (Nov 20, 2005)

Dodiperu, dejame felicitarte porque eres una persona tan centrada, quizas como yo y otros de los foristas latinos somos los mas adultos del foro. Te dire que me gusta mucho tu objetividad para describir sin adornos la realidad de lo que tu ves. Tambien que tu dices las cosas tal como son, no solo de tu pais, sino de los que tu has visitado o simplemente de los que has visto por medio de las fotografias. Me gusta leer tus comentarios y tambien me gustan tus fotos. Me gusta al igual que tu, ver y saber de otras culturas de otros paises. Con sus defectos y con sus virtudes. Eres un gran aporte para el foro peruano. Ojala hubieran mas foristas como tu que nos traigan cosas tan "sabrosas" digasmolo asi, para leer y disfrutar. Saludos y un feliz año nuevo, para ti y todos los peruanos del foro. :moods: :righton:


----------



## Copihue (Nov 20, 2005)

Filter, tanto tu como Dodiperu merecen un cerrado aplauso por este thread. Es informativo y nos da a conocer otras culturas con sus virtudes y defectos sin apartarse de la objetividad, reconociendo que aunque no "colmugemos"con las ideas politicas de un pais, no quiere decir que no se reconozca lo bueno que tienen.
Muy buenas las fotos y la paciencia que tuvieron de encontrar y traducir este diario de viaje. felicitaciones a los dos!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Copihue el thread lo cree yo solo, de todos modos gracias kay:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Dodi...estas son fotos de los lugares que SE PUEDEN fotografiar. Recuerda que hay lugares que NO se pueden fotografiar. Porque será?

Las fotos no muestran UNA sola familia norcoreana sentada alrededor de una mesa almorzando junta. Tampoco se ve un solo mercado o supermercado de alimentos lleno de gente comprando. Tampoco se ve actividad alguna en las calles.

Las fotos tampoco muestran un solo hospital ni el nivel de salud de los norcoreanos.

Lima ha sido fotografiada hartas veces...y la mayoría de fotos corresponden a las zonas mas pudientes de la capital. Ponte en el lugar de un extranjero que jamas ha visitado Lima. Harías los mismos comentarios hacia Lima como los que has hecho hacia Pyongyang? Recuerda, estas viendo fotos de las zonas mas fichas de Lima...mansiones, malls modernisimos, vias expresas, parques y monumentos bien cuidados. 

Sería interesante que me respondas. 

Saludos.


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Wow! Un mundo realmente fascinante, me gustaría ir, pero pobres norcoreanos, con un gobierno de papel que les hace la vida imposible..


----------

